# Another small feature- Quote Me! Thread Quoting



## webbie (Oct 8, 2012)

This feature allows you to select some text in a particular post - and then hit the quote me button that should come up (maybe no in mobile browsers) - it then copies the text into the text box at the bottom of the page where you reply. It may be good for replying to more than one thread at a time, etc.

See example here in the pic.


----------



## fossil (Oct 8, 2012)

What pic?

I just highlighted some of your post above, and sure enough, the Quote Me box popped up.  Cool, I like it.  Thanks.


----------



## webbie (Oct 8, 2012)

Internet went down just as i was putting pic 
Will do later


----------



## ScotO (Oct 8, 2012)

Sounds like a good feature......that will definately make it easier to respond to multiple posts....


----------



## BrowningBAR (Oct 8, 2012)

I just stumbled upon this feature. I like it. Makes things easier.


----------



## Realstone (Oct 17, 2012)

Useful.  Thanks.


----------



## Jack Fate (Mar 27, 2013)

great some instructions ,

                      Even better I think I get it


----------

